# Where did he go?!



## MP2011 (Jul 17, 2011)

Recently, my baby (and I am ashamed to admit, my favourite) cat has disappeared. He is timid of strangers, but followed me around the house day and night. He is _extremely_ curious and the only one to accidentally sneak out (3 years ago, he ran two houses away and stopped to each grass after which he came to me willingly) Barring this 5-minute outdoor adventure, Linus is an indoor-only cat, fixed and declawed - before I understood what declawing truly meant for a cat. 

He has been gone 12 days tomorrow - we have called _all_ the vets, the Humane Society/shelter, put up 450 signs, had an advert in the paper each day, walked 2-3 hours _each_ night within the hours of 1-5am (a radius of about 2-2.5 miles), talked to every neighbour on our block/checked backyards and sheds, and have approximately 7 people _actively_ looking. We have also set out food every night/day (tuna, sardines, and dry food), we have sprayed the area with Feliway, set out some of his toys/blanket outside on the line, and have 2 humane traps. Nothing! Not one real sighting, despite hundreds of calls!

This town is _very_ small, i.e., we have no problem with cat-theft or malicious behaviour (that anyone seems to recall) and short of a random raccoon or skunk, there are no predators to speak of (in all our walking, we didn't even spot a stray/loose dog). The street department also has signs posted for us (and no animals have been hit in the town for well over a month).

Is this normal for a timid, albeit overly curious cat? Do they find their own way home or can they get "lost"? These are my first cats - and my children and I are simply devastated over the possibilities. I have heard everything from "never stop looking at night" to "they come home when they want" to "they find new homes." Although we now have about 10 cats that frequent the lawn and porch (I know all the owners), Linus has not made one appearance in nearly 12 days. Does anyone have experience with this sort of thing? What usually happens/happened? I am simply desperate to have him back! (Not to mention his brother and sister kitties that are now also trying to sneak out constantly and have taken to relieving themselves all over the wood floors) Are they depressed and behaving as expected? (Not sure how to "handle" this part, except to clean up and give them lots of love and attention).

I need some advice/expertise from experienced cat lovers!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Here are some good suggestions, but it sounds like you're doing most of them.


Finding a Lost Pet | Little Big Cat


One hint I heard that works is sprinkling (used) kitty litter around the house. The smell brings them back. And looking for the cat at night because your flashlight will reflect the light in their eyes.

Good luck. atback


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry you are going through this  

The only other thing I can suggest is places he could have been closed off in (garages) and places he could have gotten stuck (under decks, houses).

Good luck!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I've read that the more timid the cat, the closer to your home you'll find him. Which was true with Cinderella. I found her in the yard next door.


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

*When my cat dissapeared...*

When Danna my cat left for two days.. I was bummed and I thought I was never going to see her again...I couldn't sleep just thinking about her and where she was..Well, my sisters dad, brother, husband, and I looked for her around our apartment complexes and nothind..but on the second day my dad came help me look for her..he was about to leave when he saw her inside some bushes..she was hiding...and I think she was there the whole time, but was scared to come out when called for her...Hope you find your cat,,,and sorry for what you are going through...


----------



## MP2011 (Jul 17, 2011)

Thank you all for the replies. I know how to hunt for an escape dog, but never experienced it with a cat. Unfortunately, I am becoming somewhat of an expert. We bought 3 Maglites (the kind that shine 425 meters), and I think I have seen nearly every outdoor cat in the town! We even called the one moving company in town, but no one had rented a truck that day (thinking maybe he climbed inside?) He is terrified to get in the car for a checkup so it seems very unlikely he climbed into one on his own. Mostly everyone in the neighbour has either searched their property and most let us do it- under sheds, in garages, under decks, bushes, etc.

I have been sprinkling the used litter at the edge of the front/back lawn and we hung his favourite blanket on the laundry line (hoping the wind would disperse the scent). It's strange, but as he rarely left my side, I have even been hanging whatever shirt I wore that day. (I'm desperate).

I never realized how attached you can get to a cat! I am more worried now that he wandered/was scared away and is simply lost. Do they get "lost" in that sense?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

It sounds like you're doing everything right..... I think that you are living the nightmare of everyone in this forum. 

I certainly hope your boy comes home very soon, I know I'd be beside myself with worry.


----------



## MP2011 (Jul 17, 2011)

Nightmare is the perfect word. I am just sick with worry (and lost on what is true). Some insist cats do not get lost - some say they always do. Some say they hide close by - some say they scare easy and wander far. Some say it is typical for a cat to find a new home/not be attached to their owner - some say they bond forever with their humans (especially after 7 years with him). I have heard "look every night, every spare minute" and also "don't worry, he will come home when he is ready." It is very confusing (especially as a former dog-person).

At this point, I have no idea what to think/believe/do.


----------



## TheCatsWhiskers (Jun 27, 2011)

Knock on all your neighbours doors and ask them to check their sheds, my Percival went missing for over a week many years ago and was found (alive thank god) in my next door neighbours shed (I had knocked on their door but got no answer as they were away)


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Another thought: ask your neighbors to check inside their homes. My Lucky went missing four years ago because of a lapse of judgment on my then husband's part. (You can read about it here, if you're up to it: http://www.catforum.com/forum/36-cat-chat/105279-lucky-missing.html) I spent the the entire day and night looking for him. I finally called it a night at 12:52 am. Later that day, my neighbor three doors down from us knocked on our door and told me that she had found him. I followed her to her apartment and went inside. Lucky was sitting on the bottom shelf of their entertainment center. We think that he got confused and went into their apartment instead of ours. When I picked him up to bring him home, the poor thing was shaking like a leaf. They hadn't noticed him at first because they were mainly upstairs. They noticed him the next day, when my neighbor's father was watching TV. He called his daughter to ask her about the stuffed animal on the entertainment center. That's when she realized it was Lucky. 

All that was just to say to ask your neighbors to check inside, as well as outside, their homes. I'm praying that Linus comes back to you soon. Lucky was only gone a day, but that was the longest day of my life. atback


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

Sounds like you have covered all the bases in the neighborhood. So let me ask what is probably a really stupid question--but I have found a couple of times in my life, asking really stupid questions ended up helping someone solve a problem.

Are you sure he escaped and is outside the house? Granted, if he were inside, maybe you or the other kitties would have heard him crying. But if he's that curious, I'd make sure he isn't in the attic, a basement corner, a cupboard, behind the washing machine, etc. Just a thought, since you have the outdoors covered. And good luck.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear you're going through this, my cat was once missing for a week, and then my father heard a meow in the neighbor's garage, and there he was. My aunt's cat was also "missing" for a day, but we later realised she was just locked out on the deck - despite that we'd all looked out there! My 15 year olds cat has got out of the house three times in the last few weeks (terrible, I know!) and he's really timid but not gone anywhere; just hid under the shed and around the yard, he'd come running over when I call him.

This is what I would do (though you've likely done most or all of this already): Post flyers around the neighborhood on polls with his picture and mention of a reward, including at busy stores and vet offices and intersections. Let all SPCA & vets in the area know about your missing cat, and if possible, send them a picture. Post on popular sites like Craigslist and Petfinder about your missing cat. Go out calling around the neighborhood every night, shaking a treat bag. Spread litter around the outside of your house. Knock on doors within a few blocks of your house, leave flyers at their door if no one answers, and let them know you would like them to keep an eye out for your cat and to check their home and garage areas.

Was your cat microchiped? Something I might consider doing, even if it's not true, is include that information on your flyers and when you speak with people around the neighborhood - sometimes, people steal cats. Information like that might hit home more than simply seeing a concerned person or flyer posted, since it tells them that there's a possibility that they might get caught with a cat that isn't theirs in the future.

I hope you're able to find him.


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

i am so sorry you are going through this  i hope you find him soon!


----------



## MP2011 (Jul 17, 2011)

Thank you everyone. It has been a _long_ 12 days. Everyone in our neighbourhood has been incredible- most letting us check obsessively around their properties (a few even crawling around with us). We left small flyers at every door within a 2-block radius and hung 450 signs (the intersection signs with neon boards). I have had an advert in the one local paper and Craiglist... and nothing. 

Today, I got a call from a lady and her husband (that had also called last week)... they are positive Linus is on their property at the edge of town - almost 2 miles away! I emailed some photos to be sure and they are adamant. We're going there tonight around 4am to look. His last 5-minute "adventure" consisted of him running 2 houses away before he stopped to eat grass, so I suppose it's possible that he ran (or was scared away) and then just lost.

I am nervous and losing hope, but refuse to give up!


----------



## MP2011 (Jul 17, 2011)

P.S. Thank you for all the good thoughts and prayers being sent to our little Linus... they are very much appreciated!


----------



## Cooper's mom (Jul 3, 2011)

I pray you guys find him.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Crossing my fingers that you find him tonight. Krissy is right, you really are living our nightmares.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Fingers and paws crossed here. The 40 minutes Cinderella was missing was the longest month of my life.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Sending good thoughts your way!


----------



## TheCatsWhiskers (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh please please please let it be him and let it be that he is unharmed and goes home safely with you. Fingers are crossed for you.

Please keep us informed...


----------



## MP2011 (Jul 17, 2011)

We sat for 2 hours until the sun came up (thank goodness for Burt's Bees bug lotion). The mysterious kitty made no appearances.  We're trying again tonight...


----------



## emeraldfire (Jun 30, 2011)

*When my Smokey went missing*

He was about 2 years old. He was missing for 24 hours. We think he slipped out through the garage when my dad went out. He tried to come back through the deck door which was locked at the time (he ripped a hole in the screen door and ripped it off its hinges) 

There was a thunderstorm in the afternoon and that night we went on our last search of the night - calling him all down the road, we had left the deck door open and the garage door open for him to get back in. 

We could see a shadow following us along the side of the road and we kept hearing meowing at we walked along calling him. When we came home, we came in through the garage to use the elevator (as I'm in a wheelchair) and there was Smokey waiting for us next to the elevator door.

He learned his lesson and never wanted to go out again. He was severely traumatized for a week but with lots of love he came around. Prayers for you that Linus will come home soon.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Have you considered a box trap with his favorite food and a item of your clothing?
He might be too scared to come out when people are around.


----------



## MP2011 (Jul 17, 2011)

We have 2 out in our yard near the bushes (back/front), each covered with a towel (he loved to pull the towels out of the linen closet), and with tuna inside. We have trapped quite a few of my neighbours cats, one of them more than once, but we have not trapped the field yet. The woman who called me owns 3 cats and is hesitant to let us set up traps near her tiny stream. 

It seems in most of the stories I hear, people's cats came when called or at least meowed. We have heard nothing. It is very confusing, like aliens took him.  I really do not understand how no one in my surrounding area has seen or heard him as we have many retired people and children that are frequently outside.

I made my daily calls to the vets and the shelter, but I am so lost and trying desperately not to lost hope. All I can imagine now are the horrible possibilities.  After 13 days, is it possible a declawed, non-aggressive cat could still be alive and well??


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

Have you actually gone into the shelters? I would suggest doing so, after a almost-horror story with our lost dog Molly. She and a pound rescue, Gracie, both chocolate labs escaped one day (labs- the Houdini of the dog world) and we spent weeks trying to find them, my parents calling every shelter, etc.

Our vet told us we HAD to actually check the pounds, so mom did one day. Wondering around, she saw a skinny, worn-down looking chocolate lab who was nigh-unrecognizable... with a big lump on her side (Molly has a benign tumor that would be worse for her to remove, so we never did).

She was only a couple days away from being put to sleep. My mom was FURIOUS, because how hard could it be to to check the files for 'choc. lab'.

So, depending on how much you trust your shelters, I would definitely go in and check. 

(We never found the other one, but she was smarter and more in shape, so I think we will never know what happened to her.)


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

> We have heard nothing. It is very confusing, like aliens took him. I really do not understand how no one in my surrounding area has seen or heard him as we have many retired people and children that are frequently outside.


I can understand this nightmare you are going through. In March, my sister's cat Kovie disappear one evening. We did EVERYTHING we could to find him, but we didn't even get a single reliable sighting. We never found him. Nothing, NOTHING compares to the pain we experienced (and still feel today) of losing him, and always wondering what could have happened to him. I will keep you in my prayers, hoping that Linus returns to you.

And like Rebbie said, I would actually go to the shelter and check. I can't tell you how many times we would call and they would say "Nope, no cats that match the description". Yet I would go in a couple times a week and there was always a lynx point or two in the lost cat area. Never Kovie, but nonetheless, it proves that people can be lazy/dishonest.


----------



## SherylM (Feb 4, 2011)

I"m so sorry you are going through this. I know from experience it is heart wrenching. A few weeks ago we though we lost Richard who is an indoor cat. I had left the window open in his room that night and when we let him out in the morning he was nowhere to be found. We figured he has forced the loose (unknown to us) screen and was long gone. I searched our rural property at 7am, being bitten to pieces by bugs, bawling my eyes out for 2 hours. Heading into the third hour my husband went inside to get us a drink and saw the dog scratching at the closet..turns out that somehow Richard had gotten past the dog crate that was up against the closet, which has bifold doors and managed to get in there, but couldn't get out. I cannot tell you how happy we were to have found him safe and sound in the house the whole time. I will send positive vibes your way and hope that tonight is the night Linus returns to you.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww!! I sure hope that Linus comes home to you.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

There are some people who have a "find your pet" service with dogs that can trace the scent. Have you looked into anything like that? Some use bloodhounds, which I understand are the best and they can pick up a scent 100 hrs. old. Sure hope your cat comes back. We had a cat disappear for about 2 wks. and the showed up like nothing ever happened. He was an indoor/outdoor Manx and a good hunter.


----------



## tarah44 (Jul 18, 2011)

The first time Angel got out she dissapeared for two days. Frantic with worry we called everywhere. I asked neighbourhood kids but I did not knock on doors. She came back and it was months later that I discovered what happened to her. One of the immigrant kids told me that Angel snuck into their house and stayed in the basement. This kids mom was so afraid of the cat she just let it be. It doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## MP2011 (Jul 17, 2011)

Day 19. Still no sightings and no luck with the traps. We have made up 150 small handouts with 2 colour photos and some info. Tomorrow, we are going to hand them out to neighbours, asking that they double-check their garages, sheds, etc. (Also to let them know he is still missing). This was my son's wonderful idea and I am hoping it brings some leads. 

Part of me has starting thinking he has died somewhere and we may never know. The other part of me wants to keep searching day and night. I just don't know what to think... 19 days and no actual sightings! Is it possible for a cat to simply hide for 19 days without emerging??


----------



## MP2011 (Jul 17, 2011)

Rebbie said:


> Have you actually gone into the shelters? I would suggest doing so...


The problem is, this town is very small and we have no actual shelter. There are three "rescue groups" (one sponsored by HSUS) - and I have been in almost daily contact with all three. They are run by placing cats in foster homes/listing them on a website when they are ready for adoption. I wish I could go look, but I am forced to rely on their judgment and scour their adoptable lists. I did send each 5 photos from different angles, hoping to cut the margin of error, but still not even potential matches have surfaced.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Just sending some well wishes your way. If it was one of my babies I don't think I _could_ stop searching. I have nightmares just thinking about this situation.


----------



## MP2011 (Jul 17, 2011)

I do not want to give up... I am just getting emotionally and physically exhausted. I have no idea where to stop - in this heat, I cannot leave the traps unattended all night and night is when a scared cat is most likely to approach the food inside... assuming he is even out there and scared. 

I am just getting very, very discouraged because I am getting 15-20 calls a day from the signs/ads and there has not been even 1 verifiable sighting in almost 20 days. A million things are running through my head right now.   

I will likely never stop, but we are living such a nightmare right now.


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

If there are any restaurants or other businesses that make regular deliveries in your town, you might ask if they'd let their drivers pass out your picture-posters. When Daisy was gone (for 30 days!), the local Domino's pizza store attached my "Wanted" Posters to the tops of their pizza boxes.


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

My thoughts are still with you and your kitty. Hope he comes home soon!


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

Praying so hard. I lost Lumen for about 10 minutes in my apt complex a few weeks ago and my heart was in my throat. I cannot even begin to imagine longer. xoxoxo.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers to you. I'm just at a loss of what else to say. It is also my worse nightmare too.


----------



## MP2011 (Jul 17, 2011)

Day 23. We took a 2-day break because I was nearly broken. Tonight we will begin our foot-search again. In the meantime, the cats in the neighbourhood have finally wised up and we have caught only a squirrel and a baby raccoon in the past few days. The trap near the most "sightings" (about 1/2 mile away) caught a giant raccoon last night -- I had to call and plead with our only "wildlife guy" in town to help - because it is too hot here to leave it all night. He relented at 1am and promised not to put it down, but release it in the countryside.

I find myself just wishing we could spot him at least... to confirm he is alive.  The 2 vets are now disagreeing on their opinion -- one thinks he is far away and the other thinks he is still near our house in hiding. 23 days later, with no sightings at our food stations and no trappings, I do not think he is near the house anymore (if ever). 

I did contact the pizza places around town (we have only 3) and all 3 would not help as it was "against their regulations." If anyone has any ideas... I am desperate and trying so hard to not let my mind convince me he is gone forever or died. 

Linus and his brother, Snoopy...


----------



## MP2011 (Jul 17, 2011)

*He's home!!!*

*
The nightmare is over - he is HOME!!!! *

This afternoon, at 12pm, tired and near-hopeless I decided to walk by myself and look for Linus. About a half-hour later, I heard a faint meow from under a shed (3 houses away - in a place we looked a dozen times)!! After almost an hour, I saw his darling little face and tiny ½-mustache and thought I must be dreaming. He wiggled out and back under the shed three times, until I literally laid in the spider webs and used most of my body to shield the "outside world"... then he finally came out. He buried his head under my arm, to hide his face and he was SAFE. The vet said he was likely under there all 23½ days - as he lost almost 5 of his usual 12 lbs. No fever, no fleas, no ticks, no cuts, etc... only a minor start of ear mites. We will check for worms on Monday. (And he is on vitamins)

Right now he is purring on my lap and still unable to sleep, but I will not be leaving his side until he feels relaxed. 

Thank you everyone for your kind words through my hysteria... this forum has been a blessing. :smiles


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

This is the best news I have heard all day!!!! I am so happy for you and I would hug Linus if I could!


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

That's great news.
He must have had some source of water.
You fatten him back up and give him hugs from all of us.
Like I previously posted when Meme got accident shut out of the warehouse she was hiding in the juniper bushes across the street even when I looked there and called she didn't come out and with all the back ground noise I could hear her.
Luckily I went back at night and she started to cry when she heard Papa's voice.
Shortly after that I took her home to live with me even though my apartment didn't allow cats, she spent the last six years of her life their and is buiried in the little back yard of Apartment 64, in retrospect I wish I had her cremated like I did Samantha, when I die I told my sister to mix my ashes with Samantha's then dispose of them somewhere nice like the Oregon coast where she lives.

We'll hopefully Linus will never stray far from home ever again.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh, wow. I'm crying FOR you. I can just imagine the joy and relief of holding him again. 

When he does fall asleep, he's going to sleep deeply and for a long time, I'm sure.

Congratulations!
*huge hugs to you both*


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

HOW AWESOME IS THAT?! Oh. My. God. I'm crying tears of happiness for you. Hold him tight and give him lots and lots of love. Give him a kiss for me and my furry crew sending happy headbutts and purrs to him.


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

i am so glad linus is back home! what great news!!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank God, I'm so happy to hear the news !!!!

Congrats to you for your efforts!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh wow! This is amazing, I can only imagine how relived you must feel having a cat missing for that length of time and then finding him! Linus has such a dedicated owner, it's thanks to you not giving up that this was able to come about! Give Linus lots of TLC! Though I'm sure you don't need anyone to tell you that, he's going to be a spoiled boy!


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh, this is amazing! I am so happy for you. This is some of the best news I heard all week. I am sure Linus is the luckiest cat in the world to have a owner so dedicated, and I bet he is going to be loving all the attention you will be giving him!


----------



## sunset97 (May 24, 2011)

Great News!! I am so happy he is home. He probably won't want to leave your side for awhile.


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

omg, that is the greatest news!!! I am so happy for you. Linus truely is a miracle.


----------



## Meowmers (Jul 10, 2011)

Congratulations! I am so happy for you!


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm SO HAPPY for you, your family & LINUS!!!!! This is fantastic! YaaHooo!!


----------



## Smokey596 (Nov 29, 2010)

I hadn't seen this thread and just started reading it today. The whole way through I was so hoping to come across a post saying Linus had been found, and there it was!! I'm so happy for you and your happy ending.


----------



## Larry (Jul 10, 2011)

That's great news! It's amazing how cats manage to survive in the wilderness for so long.


----------



## TheCatsWhiskers (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm so very happy for you  I love happy endings.

God only knows what the poor little fellow has been through...
Good on you for not giving up!


----------



## MP2011 (Jul 17, 2011)

Thank you ALL for the well-wishes, thoughts, and advice! Linus had his 2nd appt. at the vet on Saturday (the vet's daughter also wanted to check him)... his back claws are pretty torn up, and he was severely dehydrated, but she is optimistic. She administered a subcutaneous iv so he did not need to stay overnight, gave him both a fast-acting and long-term antibiotic, and gave him special food (in case he will eat it). She said if he did not eat at least 2 TBSP of food each day (and his vitamins) then we needed to thin it out and "force feed" him... so we headed to the pet store and bought 11 different brands/flavours of wet food. *sigh* He likes _only_ the beef and _only_ if Snoopy stays near so he can lean against him. 

Today, he actually ate 3 cats treats too (from Snoopy's "pile" and only after Snoopy started eating as well). Thank God for Snoopy!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Why is he not eating?


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh, I cried tears of joy for you. I've been through the complete heartbreak of a missing pet, I can't describe how happy I am that you found your boy.

I hope he starts eating, I really do. Keep giving him lots of love.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Wow! fantastic!! I've been away on some holidays and just read your wonderful news of finding Linus.....poor guy so scared that only 3 houses away he could not come out before even tho you said you looked a dozen times. Well, I'm glad he had the strength to do it for you! I do hope he has an excellent recovery as that's a long time for him to be out on his own.


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

I came to read your post because I am now going through the same thing..im very happy for you that you found your baby, I am now hoping I do the same! I wanted to address something real quick not intending to scare you in any way but just to let you know something... I had a cat when I was 20 years old..I moved away from my parents house (where she was born) and she came with me, I had another cat as well as her.. She ended up dying from liver failure (I think it was liver, either that or kidney) because when I moved she would not eat (and I never noticed because my other cat would eat and I never watched their feedings) she was so frightened it made her not eat and I noticed she had jaundice, when I brought her in they said she had liver failure due to rapid weight loss, all of her fat stores built up around her liver..they gave me a high fat/protien type food paste stuff from a tube and some pills..she wouldnt eat the paste even when I forced her too and she would just vomit up the pill shortly after giving it to her..she died 28 days after her vet visit. I am only telling you this so you keep a close eye on him and make sure he eats some food and if he doesnt dont hesitate to bring him back to the vet to have him checked.. it was hard watching my cat wither away from 12 lbs to skin and bones and then one day die while I was at work. She was only 5 years old


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh wow! I'm so glad that you found him. ><


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

How incredibly awesome to read that Linus was found!!!!! So very often, these stories don't have happy endings and I was dreading that same result here.

MP2011, it's been awhile since your last post, would you mind giving us an update on Linus? I'd really like to know how he's doing today.

Thanks and many <<<hugs!!!>>> for your ordeal.

AC


----------

